# finally ready



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

well guys after 8 months my shop is finally done. it is a 40x40 x 14 with a 12x16 main door, the lean is 18x40 to store my toys in. here are some pics.... dieselman


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Very,very nice! Bet it feels good to finally have it completed and start filling it up. You now know we expect to see pictures of your toy collection when they are all inside.  Wish I had mine started. Great job once again. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm so green,with envy i could be a MARTIAN!!!Great looking shop!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What a great shop! It'll will take you years to run out of space with that baby!

I haven't got the siding on mine yet, and it's getting a little tight inside.

Great Job!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> I'm so green,with envy i could be a MARTIAN!!!Great looking shop!


 Yea, what you said!


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

pogobill said:


> What a great shop! It'll will take you years to run out of space with that baby!
> 
> I haven't got the siding on mine yet, and it's getting a little tight inside.
> 
> Great Job!


I could fill it up in 3 hours! I have 7 under roof now, but 3 different locations. My favorite sits outside under a tarp!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice work mate, you will keep busy with that now! And comfortable to boot.
Cheers
:aussie:


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks nice! Makes me a bit jealous.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

You don't have an affection for Internationals do you?


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*ih*

yeah, ihs are my kryptonite, learned how to farm on them,been a farm equipment tech a long time and worked on almost all of them but worked ih's the least. just got into collecting and restoring them, find it very relaxing and enjoyable.
not that i have anything against the other brands in fact i have restored a 1929 john deere d, but every body collects deere so i wanted to be different., thanks for the nice comments everyone i truly appreciate them.......dieselman.


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I hear ya. Was raised around green stuff but lately I have come to appreciate the ones that are no longer around. IH, Allis and Oliver. The stories of how they died a slow death is really quite sad.


----------



## jc56 (Jan 16, 2012)

GREAT,GREAT,GREAT shop!!!!!Good job.jc


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Waldershrek said:


> I hear ya. Was raised around green stuff but lately I have come to appreciate the ones that are no longer around. IH, Allis and Oliver. The stories of how they died a slow death is really quite sad.


Yes its more enjoyable working (playing) with stuff thats not around so much. I like IH myself


----------



## Waldershrek (Nov 23, 2009)

I discovered through pictures and then through talking with my grandmother that my great grandfather was an IH man and that's all he would use on their farm. Here I thought my whole family was green (my dads side is).


----------

